# Richfield, Ohio slot car show



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Anybody have a date for this event? I'm trying to plan my time and money accordingly. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

My best guess would be somewhere around April 16th. You can contact the guy who runs the show: Brad Bennett: [email protected] (330-666-6057)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Show Date*

April 30th.......Always held on the last Sundays of April and October.

Ohio Turnpike ext 173 (old ext 11)


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Cool - That gives me a few more weeks to add to my mad money. :thumbsup:


----------

